# Columbus (OH) Gamers' Networking Group



## Gary N. Mengle (Aug 21, 2009)

A networking group for gamers, specifically roleplaying gamers (including LARPers,) in the Columbus and Central Ohio area.  The idea is to give people in that area a forum for discussion about local games and events, and provide a vehicle for people with similar gaming interests to get together.

The group is HERE.  If you live in Central Ohio, please sign up and fill out a profile, and discuss away!  For my own part, I plant to print some flyers up to post on the bulletin boards at local gaming stores.

I would also encourage people to direct your gaming friends to the group, whether you're currently playing with them or not.


----------



## Gary N. Mengle (Oct 25, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## Gary N. Mengle (Mar 8, 2010)

Bump again for those unaware.


----------

